# Connecticut Line Striping



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Looking for someone to repaint the parking lines and handicap spots at a parking lot on East Main St in waterbury. The guy who used to do it for me dissappeared


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I have used this guy. "Fine Line" His name is Bob 860-930-7231 I believe his is out of Avon.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

I have used a company called ASI stands for A-Sakis Industries, the guys name is Chris and they are out of Hamden, there in the yellow pages I'm pretty sure, if you want me to get there number let me no. If you call tell them Billy Regan sent you


----------

